# cdrecord fEhler 254 - abbruch beim Brennen

## uhai

Hallo,

jedesmal wenn ich eine Cd brennen will, läuft k3b völlig normal und bricht dann mit dieser Fehlermeldung ab:

```
System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 1.0.5

KDE Version: 3.5.10

QT Version:  3.3.8b

Kernel:      2.6.29-gentoo-r5

Devices

-----------------------

MATSHITA DVD-ROM SR-8585 1S29 (/dev/hdd, ) [CD-ROM, DVD-ROM] [DVD-ROM, CD-ROM] [Keine]

_NEC DVD_RW ND-2500A 1.06 (/dev/hdc, ) [CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW] [DVD-ROM, DVD-R Sequentiell, DVD-RW Eingeschränktes Überbrennen, DVD-RW Sequentiell, DVD+RW, DVD+R, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW] [SAO, TAO, RAW, SAO/R96R, RAW/R96R, Eingeschränktes Überschreiben]

Used versions

-----------------------

cdrecord: 2.1.1a57

cdrecord

-----------------------

scsidev: '/dev/hdc'

devname: '/dev/hdc'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

SCSI buffer size: 64512

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a57 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2009 JÃÂ¶rg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : '_NEC    '

Identifikation : 'DVD_RW ND-2500A '

Revision       : '1.06'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.

Current: CD-R

Profile: DVD+R 

Profile: DVD+RW 

Profile: DVD-RW sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite 

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-ROM 

Profile: CD-RW 

Profile: CD-R (current)

Profile: CD-ROM (current)

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96R RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1343488 = 1312 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: The DMA speed test has been skipped.

Track 01: data   688 MB        

Total size:      790 MB (78:20.16) = 352512 sectors

Lout start:      791 MB (78:22/12) = 352512 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

ATIP info from disk:

  Indicated writing power: 5

Disk Is not unrestricted

Disk Is not erasable

  Disk sub type: Medium Type A, high Beta category (A+) (3)

  ATIP start of lead in:  -11634 (97:26/66)

  ATIP start of lead out: 359846 (79:59/71)

Disk type:    Short strategy type (Phthalocyanine or similar)

Manuf. index: 3

Manufacturer: CMC Magnetics Corporation

    Capacity  Blklen/Sparesz.  Format-type  Type

     4169920             2048         0x00  No Media Present or Unknown Capacity

Blocks total: 359846 Blocks current: 359846 Blocks remaining: 7334

Starting to write CD/DVD/BD at speed 32 in real SAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write in 3 seconds.

   2 seconds.

   1 seconds.

   0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

BURN-Free is OFF.

Turning BURN-Free on

Performing OPC...

Sending CUE sheet...

/usr/bin/cdrecord: WARNING: Drive returns wrong startsec (0) using -150

Writing pregap for track 1 at -150

Starting new track at sector: 0

Track 01:    0 of  688 MB written.

Track 01:    1 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%] 133.0x.

Track 01:    2 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]   0.7x.

Track 01:    3 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  17.0x.

Track 01:    4 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.4x.

Track 01:    5 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.9x.

Track 01:    6 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.4x.

Track 01:    7 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.9x.

Track 01:    8 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.4x.

Track 01:    9 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.9x.

Track 01:   10 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.3x.

Track 01:   11 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.8x.

Track 01:   12 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.3x.

Track 01:   13 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.8x.

Track 01:   14 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.3x.

Track 01:   15 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.8x.

Track 01:   16 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.3x.

Track 01:   17 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.7x.

Track 01:   18 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.2x.

Track 01:   19 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.7x.

Track 01:   20 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.2x.

Track 01:   21 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.7x.

Track 01:   22 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.2x.

Track 01:   23 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.7x.

Track 01:   24 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.1x.

Track 01:   25 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.6x.

Track 01:   26 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.1x.

Track 01:   27 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.6x.

Track 01:   28 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.1x.

Track 01:   29 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.6x.

Track 01:   30 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.0x.

Track 01:   31 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.5x.

Track 01:   32 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.0x.

Track 01:   33 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.5x.

Track 01:   34 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  17.0x.

Track 01:   35 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.4x.

Track 01:   36 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.9x.

Track 01:   37 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.4x.

Track 01:   38 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.9x.

Track 01:   39 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.4x.

Track 01:   40 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.9x.

Track 01:   41 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.3x.

Track 01:   42 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.8x.

Track 01:   43 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.3x.

Track 01:   44 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.8x.

Track 01:   45 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.3x.

Track 01:   46 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.8x.

Track 01:   47 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.2x.

Track 01:   48 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.8x.

Track 01:   49 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.2x.

Track 01:   50 of  688 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.7x.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Success. write_g1: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  2A 00 00 00 64 FE 00 00 1F 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 03 00 00 62 5A 0A 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00

Sense Key: 0x3 Medium Error, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x0C Qual 0x00 (write error) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 25178 (not valid) 

resid: 63488

cmd finished after 26.775s timeout 200s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: A write error occured.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Please properly read the error message above.

write track data: error after 52948992 bytes

Writing  time:   68.856s

Average write speed  73.9x.

Min drive buffer fill was 100%

Fixating...

Fixating time:    0.001s

BURN-Free was never needed.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo had 898 puts and 835 gets.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 809 times full, min fill was 89%.

cdrecord command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/hdc speed=32 -dao driveropts=burnfree -eject -data -tsize=352512s - 

```

Nach einer ersten Recherche habe ich in der Bootzeile "dev=/dev/hdc" eingetragen, leider war das erfolglos.

Mein user ist in den Gruppen cdrom & cdrw. Meine Laufwerke tauchen so auf:

```
 ls -l /dev/c*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      3 19. Jul 11:48 /dev/cdrom2 -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      3 19. Jul 11:48 /dev/cdrom3 -> hdd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      3 19. Jul 11:48 /dev/cdrw2 -> hdc

```

```
hdparm /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 IO_support    =  0 (default)

 unmaskirq     =  0 (off)

 using_dma     =  1 (on)

 keepsettings  =  0 (off)

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

Was ist HDIO_GETEO? Und wie kann ich das richten? Ist das die Ursache? Mit meinen Suchtreffern bin ich nicht schlau geworden...

```
hdparm -i /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Model=_NEC DVD_RW ND-2500A, FwRev=1.06, SerialNo=

 Config={ Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2

 AdvancedPM=no

 * signifies the current active mode

```

```
uname -a

Linux DeskTux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #1 Sat Jun 6 18:40:07 CEST 2009 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

Wie bekomme ich meine CDs gebrannt?

uhai

----------

